# Contacting new clients



## Triton (Jan 9, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone might have some pointers for sales.  I'm thinking of cold contacting some new clients and wondering what type of communication is working the best these days?


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## KmH (Jan 9, 2017)

Retail? Commercial? 

What continent?


----------



## Triton (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm looking to find some work from equipment/clothing outfitters. Not sure if that's retail, or commercial.  I am in Alberta Canada, but would be willing to work for anyone in North America really.


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## KmH (Jan 9, 2017)

That's commercial - specifically it's product photography.

First look at the photographs each of your prospects is currently using.

If you can make photos as good as or better than the ones they already use you then find out who at each prospective company you would need to contact to offer your services.

It's likely they will want you to show them photograph  examples of what you can provide them.
They will also want to know how much you charge.
Send equipment manufacturers photos you've made of equipment.
Send clothing manufacturers examples of photos you've made of clothes.

But here's the thing.
The standards for product photography have gone way down over the last 10 years and companies want to pay as little as possible.

Good luck.


----------



## Dave442 (Jan 9, 2017)

You can look into being a photographer for people that want to be an Instagram Influencer, see the link to the article in this earlier thread...  

Taking shots of Influencers that are being supplied clothing by companies and need to post on Instagram. 

Article about becoming an "influencer" on Instagram


----------



## Triton (Jan 9, 2017)

KmH said:


> That's commercial - specifically it's product photography.
> 
> First look at the photographs each of your prospects is currently using.
> 
> ...



Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Triton (Jan 10, 2017)

Dave442 said:


> You can look into being a photographer for people that want to be an Instagram Influencer, see the link to the article in this earlier thread...
> 
> Taking shots of Influencers that are being supplied clothing by companies and need to post on Instagram.
> 
> Article about becoming an "influencer" on Instagram



Very interesting article, and I understand the concept.  Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

